# Not sure what is wrong with my female balloon molly



## abrown (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi i'm new here. But I could really use some advice.

A few days ago my pregnant balloon molly gave birth to I think only 3 fry. We knew that she was probably going to be giving birth any day and then before we left for work we noticed that something was coming out so we thought that was normal. We went to work and came back and what had been coming out was still coming out. But then we saw a few fry swimming around so we weren't entirely sure what was going on with her. But we thought maybe she was still giving birth. But then a day had passed and it was still there. I started reading online for how long they could be in the birthing process and nothing said over 24 hours, and the videos I saw on youtube there was nothing coming out of those molly's. Where the fry come out there is a white sack kind of thing coming out of her and it is not going away. She also still has the boxy shape to her like she is still about ready to give birth. She is totally active and has a healthy appetite and does not seem to be in any pain but my gut is telling me something is wrong. I was wondering if anyone here had seen that or have any idea what is going on and if there is anything we could do to help her.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

sometimes they get prolapses.
In a human you can shove it back in but in a fish you can't. I would be afraid to put her in the main tank with other fish in case they try and pull at it. Just watch her in a tank by herself and hope it resolves itself in a few days.If you want to know how to make a small tank to suspend in the main tank pm me.


----------



## abrown (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for getting back to me, its good to know its nothing to horrible. We have had her in the main tank with the other fishes and none of them have tried to pull at it. Today it looks like it is starting to flake off so I am hoping that means it is starting to fix itself.


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

I agree, sometimes female livebearers will prolapse when birthing, which is basically some of her innards popping out.
Unless it is very minor, I've never seen a fish recover from this, I would hazard to guess her time is limited. There is no cure nor preventative measure to take that I'm aware of. If it hasn't resolved itself within a week, it probably won't ever heal.
The only other thing I wanted to mention is that balloon mollies are a continuation of a breeding line that maintains a "scoliosis" type malady that bends and crooks their back bone, which I find incredibly cruel. I do not agree with continuing a line of malformed fish, it's poor fishkeeping husbandry at it's worst. Purchasing them fosters this, so I recommend not purchasing any "balloon-type" mollies in the future. Just my 2 cents!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Just one more reason to really hate balloon mollies.


----------

